# not hypo after RAI 9 weeks ago



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

I am still not hypo. I am feeling really good. The fog is GONE!!! I am enjoying my kids, feel like running and jumping and singing and cooking and cleaning.................. I hope it stays. I am soooooo worried this feeling of wellness is going to go away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> I am still not hypo. I am feeling really good. The fog is GONE!!! I am enjoying my kids, feel like running and jumping and singing and cooking and cleaning.................. I hope it stays. I am soooooo worried this feeling of wellness is going to go away.


Soooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you! I hope it stays too. Maybe they only got part of your thyroid.

Keep in touch and if you feel hypo, call your doc w/o delay. There is no reason for you to suffer.


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

Last Saturday it hit. Boy DID it!!! I was soooo tired. I could hardly stay awake. Feel very weak too. Went and had lab work, sure enough I'm now hypo. Started 50mg of levothyroxine. Today I have diarrhea really bad. Is this the medication or what? This is day 3 of the med.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> Last Saturday it hit. Boy DID it!!! I was soooo tired. I could hardly stay awake. Feel very weak too. Went and had lab work, sure enough I'm now hypo. Started 50mg of levothyroxine. Today I have diarrhea really bad. Is this the medication or what? This is day 3 of the med.


Holy cats! Like a steam-roller!! So, I don't know about the diarrhea. Did you get generic or brand name Levothyroxine? Any other changes in your diet or could you have heat prostation (I had that a couple days ago) or tummy virus?

If it persists, you might suspect the Levothyroxine but it would still be hard to say.

Let us know, April!


----------

